# Too scared to do early scan



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi, not sure what reassurance I am looking for here. Last year i suffered a blighted ovum after IVF which was found at my 8 week scan, a year of depression and tears followed through a frozen embryo transfer and a failed round of IVF. We then left it to wait on our nhs ivf treatment later this year and concentrate on moving house. And then shock and delight at a natural BFP when I finally tested last week after a late period and other symptoms. Saw midwife last week and technically I am now 9 weeks (but i don't have regular cycles). She offered me an early scan but I have refused it, am beyond terrified at the thought of the same thing happening again and don't want to know.  Am reassured slightly by the fact that I have had some nausea and dry retching, but not consistent and not everyday, which I had none of last time.  I go between being so happy at this miracle after a long and horrible 5 years of trying and blind panic/fear that it could go wrong and I could be sent crashing back in to the dark depression like last time. How likely would it be to suffer a blighted ovum twice? I know you will advise me to do the early scan but I honestly could not walk through those doors again.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I know how you feel, I've been through exactly the same. A consultant told me that it was very unlikely to gave a blighted ovum twice. Go for the scan hun, once you go for the scan, all thus worry will be gone. You will have to have a scan at some stage, would it feel worse to find out there was a problem in another four weeks time? You know from before that you can have symptoms even with a blighted ovum, so the only way to find out for certain is the scan. I got encouraged by my cons to have a scan at 6 weeks, and im so relieved that I did, it saved me months of worry 

Trust me, you will be happier if you have it,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

